# Lieserpfad 2006



## Cheetah (4. Mai 2006)

Die einmalige Chance in die Annalen des Lokalforums einzugehen, kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. 
Also hier ist er, der Lieserpfad reloaded Fred.

*Was haben wir?*
Ort: 54531 Manderscheid, Zeltplatz Moritz, (die Platzkosten pro Nase teile ich morgen mit).
Programm: Liesertour(wie im berühmten Fred geplant) mit anschließenden Spamgrillen
Datum: Juni, außer lange Wochenenden, 
Erste Sachspenden

*Wie gehts weiter?*
*1.Schritt*
Wir sollten Termin und Dauer fixieren:
Dauer: Von Samstagmorgen bis Sonntagabend, wer will kann schon am Freitag kommen, OK?

Termin: 10.6  11.6 oder 24.6  25.6 wer kann und will?
Wenn wir hier keine Einigung erzielen, können wir immer noch die langen WE ins Spiel bringen. Oder ICH bestimme! 

*2.Schritt* LMB Termin reinsetzen

*3.Schritt* wer bringt was verbindlich mit

Wir können den Fred kleinhalten, es zählen Taten nicht Worte!


----------



## Redking (5. Mai 2006)

Ps: Bin gegen neuer Threads über fast dasselbe Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (5. Mai 2006)

> Die einmalige Chance in die Annalen des Lokalforums einzugehen, kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.
> Also hier ist er, der Lieserpfad reloaded Fred.



Noch jemand ? :









Nee, mal im Ernst 24-25.06 kann ich wohl zusagen, mom. noch ohne Gewähr !


----------



## Schnegge (5. Mai 2006)

Frank: Las Taten sprechen und mach 'nen Termin fest!   

Ich bin zwar am 10./11. schon ausgebucht . Sonst bin ich aber dabei und melde mich hier für jeden anderen Juni-Termin festlegend für organisatorische Maßnahmen verbindlich an...


----------



## Spooky (5. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Termin: 10.6  11.6 oder 24.6  25.6 wer kann und will?


Egal, kann weder zu dem einem noch dem anderen Termin jetzt schon verbindlich zusagen.


			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ICH bestimme!


Bin dafür


----------



## Splash (5. Mai 2006)

24.6 â 25.6 hÃ¶rt sich gut an ... 

Was fÃ¼rn Schnitt habt Ihr denn im Auge?


----------



## volker k (5. Mai 2006)

Laßt die Spiele beginnen  

Naja und wenn wir ja schon beim Fred eröffnen sind könnt ich ja eigentlich meinen "IchVerkaufMeineFeuerzeugeFred" aufmachen   





P.S.: Ich kann übrigens nicht


----------



## Molly (5. Mai 2006)

Moinmoin,
Was ist denn die Liesertour?
"Alles fahrbar" (Nur: für wen?) -wie lang? 
Dürfte ich überhaupt mit?
Ein Zelt habe ich.
Fahrt ihr die Tour ohne Gepäck, nach dem Zeltaufbauen, oder voll aufgerödelt?
Was ist mit Solanum? oder ist es so eine Männeruntersich-Sache?
Mit unappetitlichen nächtlichen Szenen...


----------



## Derk (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Frank,

ich wünsche Dir und Deinem Vorhaben mehr Glück als es mir in 2005 beschieden war.


Gruß
Derk


----------



## Solanum (5. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Moinmoin,
> Was ist denn die Liesertour?
> "Alles fahrbar" (Nur: für wen?) -wie lang?
> Dürfte ich überhaupt mit?
> ...



tja wenns keine "Frauen verboten" tour werden soll hätte ich sogar *sehr *großes Interesse!! aber 24. 6. is nicht  da is ne Hochzeit in der Familie...!
jedes andere Juni Wochenende wäre super!!

Solanum


----------



## Molly (5. Mai 2006)

Solanum: Pfingsten sind wir aber beide nicht frei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (5. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Solanum: Pfingsten sind wir aber beide nicht frei!




ach ja !! ich meine immer das sei ende Mai! aber es ist ja 5.6.!!!! hast ja Recht!!

Soalnum


----------



## Molly (5. Mai 2006)

...und vom 14. bis 19. bin ich in Saalbach, Urlaub!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. Mai 2006)

Prima und Danke,

die Sache kommt in Schwung. Ich gebe schon mal mein OK für jedes Juni-WE .

@Molly
Suche mal im "On any Sunday" Thread, da findest du Bericht und Links. Der Lieserpfad ist einfach sehr, sehr schön. Angaben über Streckenlänge und Zeiten sind dort ebenfalls.

Falls man merkt, dass die Unterschiede in der Gruppe (zu) groß sind, fahren wir's halt zweimal . Beim anschließenden Spam-Grillen soll ja nichts über bleiben  

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Balu. (5. Mai 2006)

> Beim anschließenden Spam-Grillen soll ja nichts über bleiben








@ Frank: Mach Nägel mit Köpfen !!
Wer zuviel fragt kriegt zuviel Antworten ...


----------



## on any sunday (5. Mai 2006)

Trotz erhöhtem Spamaufkommen antworte ich, damit jeder weiß, worauf er sich einläßt  Lieserpfad


----------



## Spooky (5. Mai 2006)

Und hier noch ein paar Impressionen vom Lieserpfad Mitte März:

http://www.mnietz.de/Fotoalbum/categories.php?cat_id=3


Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (5. Mai 2006)

Stand der Dinge:
24.6  25.6 ist der Favorit, der Zeltplatz ist dann frei
Kosten: der Zeltplatz kostet so um die 8 EUR die Nase

@the Mädels: was nicht verboten ist, ist erlaubt  

Wie schwierig ist der Lieserpfad? Im LMB werde ich mittel eintragen, weitere Infos siehe OAS 

*Wie geht es weiter? *
Wenn keine Einwände gegen den 24.6  25.6, mache Montag den LMB Termin.


----------



## Schnegge (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Frank,

wie gesagt, mach einfach 'nen Termin fest. Es wird sich eh kein Termin finden lassen an dem alle Interessenten können. Je früher du den Termin fest machst, um so weniger Leute fühlen sich eventuell vor den Kopf gestoßen. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## volker k (5. Mai 2006)

*VorDenKopfGestoßenFühl* 

















































Nene   . War nur Spaß , Ich wünsch euch dann viel Spaß und vor allem schönes Wetter


----------



## Splash (7. Mai 2006)

Also vom Streckenprofil her sieht es ja eher nach ner Tagestour aus, wo man nicht unbedingt campen muss.




Quelle: Spookys Homepage

Oder verschätze ich mich dabei gerade?


----------



## Derk (7. Mai 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Also vom Streckenprofil her sieht es ja eher nach ner Tagestour aus, wo man nicht unbedingt campen muss.
> Oder verschätze ich mich dabei gerade?


 
Ich glaube schon, dass Du Dich verschätzt.

Neben dem Zeitaufwand für die der eigentliche  Tour durch das Liesertal müßte man bei einem Eintagesausflug ja noch für die Teilnehmer aus dem KölnBonner Raum die An- und Abreise- Dauer für  jeweils ca. 120 km Fahrtstrecke berücksichtigen, die Zeit für die Rückfahrt vom Schlusspunkt der Tour zurück zum Anfangsort (dort stehen ja die PKW) usw.

Das alles wächst sich aus .....

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Spooky (7. Mai 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Also vom Streckenprofil her sieht es ja eher nach ner Tagestour aus, wo man nicht unbedingt campen muss.
> Oder verschätze ich mich dabei gerade?


Hi Micha,

in dem Profil fehlt die Rückfahrt nach Daun, das dürften nochmal so ca. 45km und geschätzte 300hm sein. Nicht desto trotz ist die Tour, bei ensprechend frühem Beginn, sicherlich an einem Tag machbar. Spiele übrigens auch eher mit dem Gedanken 'nur' die Tour mitzufahren und anschließend wieder abzureisen.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Splash (7. Mai 2006)

Hmm .. klar ist es immer ein gewisser Aufwand für die Anfahrt, etc. 120 km sind aber nicht so wirklich die Hölle oder? Gibts auch Alternativen zum Zurück-Radeln in Form von ner Bahn oder so? Ansonsten wäre es mit Camping doch ne gute Idee


----------



## Derk (7. Mai 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts auch Alternativen zum Zurück-Radeln in Form von ner Bahn oder so?


 
Es soll die Möglichkeit geben, per Bus wieder  zurück zu fahren  (wenn in diesem denn Plätze für Räder vorhanden sind und der Busfahrer zur Mitnahme bereit ist) .


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Mai 2006)

Hi 

Der komplette Lieserpfad einschließlich vollständiger Rückkehr über die Bahntrasse ist nun wirklich ganz locker in 4-6h zu machen, in Abhängigkeit von Wegverhältnissen und Verkehrsdichte.

Entsprechenden Trainingsstand vorausgesetzt   .

Kenne aber 'ne Menge Leute neben meiner einer, denen ich das auch verbindlich zutraue. 

Man kann und darf sich natürlich auch mehr Zeit lassen, soll ja kein Ausscheidungsrennen werden.

Das Zelten steht nicht an wegen der Unübewindbarkeit der Strecke, sondern zum Zwecke des geselligen Beisammenseine und des Lagerfeuerspamens, Mountainbiker-Latein eben...("damals, als ich den K2 runter bin und zum Everest hoch der Umwerfer nicht auf's Kleine wollte...").

Da fnden sich auch noch ne Menge netter Trails abseits der Lieser 


Ciao
Himalaya-Hetzer


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Mai 2006)

Sorry das ich hier so reinplatze,

aber dank euch wußte ich was mit dem genialen Samstag anzufangen  
Vielleicht interessiert es euch. Wenn nicht jetzt aufhören zu lesen  
Bin von meinem Wochenendsitz mit dem Auto 30 Min. bis nach Daun und bin mal wieder den besagten Pfad gefahren. Allerdings mit 3 supergeilen Zusatzschleifen. Gestartet am Gemündener Maar, direkt in den Lieserpfad rein. Durch das Wetter die Woche über war alles komplett pulvertrocken   So richtig zur Sache gehst es einige KM vor Manderscheid. Die Anstiege im Schnitt ca. 12% mit Spitzen von weit über 20%. 







Und fast alles über Fels, Wurzeln usw. Kurz vor Manderscheid habe ich L-Pfad verlassen und habe auf ausgeschilderten Geopfaden die Burg Manderscheid umrundet 






und bin über ein Wahnsinnstrail wieder zurück auf den L-Pfad. Die Zusatzschleifen hatten ungefähr 15 KM mit 600 HM und es war ein einziges Trailfestival. Wahnsinn. Dort ist jeder Wanderweg wirklich ein super Trail. Fast alle Trailfotos sind von diesen Zusatzschleifen.






In Wittlich angekommen über den MMR zurück und dann noch die Hardcoresteigung zum Aussichtspunkt Gemündener Maar rauf 






um von dort wieder einen super Trail runter direkt zum Parkplatz zu nehmen.
Insgesamt waren es ca. 90 KM mit 1940 HM die ich inkl. Pausen in 6,5 Std gefahren bin.
Es war ein Traum. Super Wetter, alles komplett trocken und auf der ganzen Strecke keine 10 Wanderer !!!!!!
Nur ein Hinweis am Rande. Unterschätzt den L-Pfad sowohl konditionell als auch technsich nicht. Es sind teilweise Passagen dabei die Bikebeherrschung wie auch Schwindelfreiheit verlangen. Es sei denn man schiebt das Rad. Aber dann sollte man dort besser Wandern gehen  
Zum Schluß: Andersrum macht der noch viel mehr Spaß. Die besten und steilsten Passagen, Trails mit Felsen, Wurzeln usw. die bergab richtig geil sind verlaufen von Wittlich nach Daun. Also fahre ich den demnächst andersrum. Vielleicht ja schon am Vatertag  
Wenn Ihr wollt, schaut hier wie es war http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=11880

Vielleicht hiflt das hier als Zusatzmotivation euer gemeinsames Vorhaben noch dieses Jahrhundert hinzubekommen   

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (8. Mai 2006)

Hier der LMB Termin.

@spitfire4: Dein Bericht  macht Lust auf *mehr*. Vielleicht gesellst du dich ja zu uns. Von deinem Wochenendsitz aus ist Manderscheid ja nicht allzu weit entfernt. 

Es wäre schön nette Locals kennen zu lernen. Wir bringen auch genug zu trinken mit.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. Mai 2006)

Teilnehmer 2 ist eingetragen .

Schwierigkeit Mittel ist ok, der Rest ergibt sich .

werde wohl Freitag abend anreisen.

Ciao
Hammelentspanner


----------



## Montana (9. Mai 2006)

Ich bin dabei.  Wenn alles wie gedacht hinhaut werde ich wohl auch Freitag abend anreisen. Ich freue mich sehr auf diese legendäre Geschichte. Lieserpfad I war ich ja leider im Süden auf ner Insel Und jetzt alle bitte nur noch cool bleiben   Der Fred ist glücklicherweise schon mal in guten Händen  

Grüsse

Guido


----------



## Cheetah (9. Mai 2006)

Da waren es schon drei.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt alle bitte nur noch cool bleiben



Genau.

Meine Gedanken schwirren auch nur noch um die Kühlung der Getränke . Sollte Dank moderner Technik gelingen.

Bevor die Diskussion losgeht: luxeriösen Säulengrill bringe ich auch mit. 

Kann dann auch noch ein bis zwei Mitfahrerplätze ex Köln bzw. Erftstadt (oder südlich davon) anbieten. Details zum zulässigen Unterrohrdurchmesser dann aber doch lieber per PM (Schiebmesslehre han isch).

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Delgado (9. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> (Schiebmesslehre han isch).
> 
> Ciao
> Hammelhetzer



Schätzeisen?


----------



## Montana (9. Mai 2006)

Noch was Nettes   :

Am 24.06. also dem Liesersamstag  ist das WM Achtelfinale erster Gruppe A (Deutschlandgruppe) gegen zweiter Gruppe B (Englandgruppe) . Könnte evtl. sein,  dass dann Deutschland spielt. Spiel wäre um 17:00 Uhr. Dann sind wir wahrscheinlich noch auf den trails, oder ..... 

Andersrum gefragt : Wie kriegen wir Fernsehempfang aufem Zeltplatz?   

LG Guido







			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Genau.
> 
> Meine Gedanken schwirren auch nur noch um die Kühlung der Getränke . Sollte Dank moderner Technik gelingen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ... Könnte evtl. sein,  dass dann Deutschland spielt. ...


Optimist! 

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Ansonsten ein Schei$$-Termin. Bin am 24. unterwegs an den Gardasee und muss mich mit "Trailsperrungen"   rumschlagen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. Mai 2006)

@Montana
In der Schrift steht..."und eher geht ein Kamel durch ein Nadelöhr...".

Da setzen wir uns ggfls. einfach bei irgendwem dazu, am besten bei holländischen Campern .

So was dient doch der Völkerverständigung und dem Miteinander im vereinten Europa .

Ach ja, bis fünwe dürften wir wohl langsam wieder zurücksein, wir starten ja vormittags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (9. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Da setzen wir uns ggfls. einfach bei irgendwem dazu, am besten bei holländischen Campern .
> 
> So was dient doch der Völkerverständigung und dem Miteinander im vereinten Europa .



Warum nicht zu den Schluchtens c h e i ß e r n  ?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht zu den Schluchtens c h e i ß e r n  ?


Du darfst hier erst spamen, wenn du's Anmeldeknöpfchen gedrückt hast .

Ansonsten: an der Mosel tummeln sich am liebsten gelbe Nummernschilder und weniger solche aus der Alpenregion. Ausserdem tut man sich bei denen mit der Sprache schwer


----------



## Delgado (9. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Du darfst hier erst spamen, wenn du's Anmeldeknöpfchen gedrückt hast .





			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann übrigens nicht



Volker hatte Recht. Wir haben schon Alternativprogramm  



			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten: an der Mosel tummeln sich am liebsten gelbe Nummernschilder und weniger solche aus der Alpenregion. Ausserdem tut man sich bei denen mit der Sprache schwer



Wenigstens sind die Holländer diesmal dabei .....


----------



## Derk (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mich mal eingetragen, damit " langsam"  eine Chance auf Verwirklichung erhält (nicht wahr, Dieter aus Blessem ) und Guido , aus K.-Mülheim, beim Rückschau nicht nur Bäume sieht  .
Gruß
Derk


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. Mai 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich mal eingetragen, damit " langsam"  eine Chance auf Verwirklichung erhält (nicht wahr, Dieter aus Blessem ) und Guido , aus K.-Mülheim, beim Rückschau nicht nur Bäume sieht  .
> Gruß
> Derk


Erstens kommt hier keiner aus Blessem (wenn du von Brühl aus in die Ville fährst, schließe ich daraus ja auch nicht, dass du im Wasserturm wohnst ) und zweitens muß ich ja etwas zügiger machen, der Grill braucht schließlich 'ne Zeit bis die Kohle schöne Glut hat.


----------



## Derk (9. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Erstens kommt hier keiner aus Blessem


 
Aber der Gemeinte hat verstanden  !!!!

Und welcher der Vororte der Kunststadt an der Erft ist denn der Richtige ( nur um bei künftigen gemeinsamen Touren den Umfang von An- und Rückfahrt richtig bemessen zu können)?

Höflich ist übrigens Deine Beschreibung der Zeitdifferenz zwischen Deiner und meiner erwarteten Ankunftszeit.


Tschüßken
Dek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (9. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Schätzeisen?



Dat han ich doch schon ma irjentwo jehört...


----------



## Molly (10. Mai 2006)

Die Fotos sehen klasse aus. Ist für mich allerdings am andern Ende der Republik. 500-600km? grob geschätzt.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (10. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fotos sehen klasse aus. Ist für mich allerdings am andern Ende der Republik. 500-600km? grob geschätzt.


Eher so 350, keine Ahnung wie groß das mächtige Wiehengebirge ist.

Ab Köln sind's so ca 140km.


----------



## Airhaenz (10. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Eher so 350, keine Ahnung wie groß das mächtige Wiehengebirge ist.
> 
> Ab Köln sind's so ca 140km.



Passt. Bünde (am Fuße des letzten Zentralmassives vor der Nordsee gelegen - auch unter Wiehengebirge bekannt) - Köln sind ziemlich genau 200km.


@ Molly: Wenn sich noch ein paar Frauen eintragen, könnte ich meine Freundin auch sicher etwas besser motivieren mitzukommen *mit dem Zaunfall winkend*

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Molly (10. Mai 2006)

...macht zusammen 340km, das klingt schon besser.
Was ist mit solanum? Oder verträgt der Nachtschatten keine Sonne?


----------



## Cheetah (10. Mai 2006)

Oder 350km, nach Herrn Hammelschätzer.


----------



## Molly (10. Mai 2006)

Gefühlte 450km...
im Bulli.


----------



## rotomax (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir den Termin eingetragen. Bin mal gespannt.
Gruss Juergen


----------



## Solanum (11. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> ...macht zusammen 340km, das klingt schon besser.
> Was ist mit solanum? Oder verträgt der Nachtschatten keine Sonne?



klar, dieser Nachtschatten verträgt ganz viel Sonne!!! muss aber wie oben erwähnt, an dem Tag auf ne Hochzeit!! 
ich würde soooooooo gerne!!! aber das iat wohl nicht!! 

Grüße
Solanum


----------



## Balu. (11. Mai 2006)

> Am 24.06. also dem Liesersamstag ist das WM Achtelfinale erster Gruppe A (Deutschlandgruppe) gegen zweiter Gruppe B (Englandgruppe) . Könnte evtl. sein,  dass dann Deutschland spielt. Spiel wäre um 17:00 Uhr. Dann sind wir wahrscheinlich noch auf den trails, oder .....
> 
> Andersrum gefragt : Wie kriegen wir Fernsehempfang aufem Zeltplatz?



Die Frage ist doch: Wie kriegen wir den Rest der Republik dazu schon vor 17:00 Uhr vor´m Fernseher zu sitzen und sich von den Trials fernzuhalten ...  





P.S: Suche für die Zeitdauer der WM ne Ferienhütte in Timbuktu !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (12. Mai 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S: Suche für die Zeitdauer der WM ne Ferienhütte in Timbuktu !



ich komme mit! mach mal nen LMB! 
Solanum


----------



## Delgado (12. Mai 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S: Suche für die Zeitdauer der WM ne Ferienhütte in Timbuktu !



Kann Euch meine Blockhütte in Schneppenhurth vermieten.
Da ist nicht so viel los wie in Timbuktu   



600,00 /Woche  Kaminofen ist auch noch drin; Volker war so freundlich ihn noch nicht abzuholen


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ich komme mit! mach mal nen LMB!
> Solanum


Können meine Freundin und unsere Tochter auch mit? Nur so als Option für mich, falls ich nicht mal für 4 Wochen meine Ruhe haben kann ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Molly (13. Mai 2006)

Gerade gesehen: bikekiller fährt mit! Coool! 
Ich arbeite noch dran. Vlt klappts ja doch.
voluntate fortunae


----------



## Ommer (13. Mai 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist doch: Wie kriegen wir den Rest der Republik dazu schon vor 17:00 Uhr vor´m Fernseher zu sitzen und sich von den Trials fernzuhalten ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mein Haus in Ungarn ist frei - kein Fernseher, kein Fußball - mußt nur das bike mitnehmen und Badesachen:


_*Thermalbad in Tiszaörs*

In dem Bad, das kurioserweise rund um die Uhr geöffnet ist, befinden sich auch Sauna und Solarium. Neben den Thermalwasserbecken stehen auch ein Flachwasserschwimmbecken und ein Strandbecken allen Badefreunden zur Verfügung.
Heilwirkung
Das Thermalwasser wird vor allem bei Erkrankungen der Bewegungsorgane und Gelenke sowie bei gynäkologischen Problemen empfohlen, ist aber auch für Trinkkuren geeignet._ 

Man kann aber auch Wein und Bier trinken 


Gruß Achim


----------



## Scalpel 77 (24. Mai 2006)

hi. coole action das ! ich wohn hier in der nähe. der liesepfad is echt klasse . ginge das wenn ich da so mit zwei drei leuten mitfahren würde ? zelten würde für uns dann ausfallen . aber grillen hört sich gut an .


----------



## Cheetah (24. Mai 2006)

Aber klar doch.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (6. Juni 2006)

Um den sich nahenden Event nicht völlig untergehen zu lassen:

wieso hat Derk sich wieder abgemeldet   - noch genug vom Fattatach?? Wetter ist doch jetzt geworden .

Ich komme übrigens aller Voraussicht nach mit zwei 16-jährigen attraktiven Groupies angereist, die sich allerdings nur am Grillen und Spamen und weniger an den Bike-Aktivitäten beteiligen werden (ausserdem kann ich so gut vertuschen, dass ich mittlerweile zu alt und blöd bin, ein Zelt aufzubauen ).

@Cheetah:
wann müssen wir den Platz festmachen?

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Delgado (6. Juni 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ... (ausserdem kann ich so gut vertuschen, dass ich mittlerweile zu alt und blöd bin, ein Zelt aufzubauen ).
> 
> Gruß
> Hammelhetzer



Die Hennefer können besser Zelte bauen als biken   

 




PS: Sorry, SPAM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (6. Juni 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> wieso hat Derk sich wieder abgemeldet  - noch genug vom Fattatach?? Wetter ist doch jetzt geworden .


 
So viel Freizeit habe ich auch nicht,  dass die Familie  mehrere Wochenenden ganz auf mich verzichten will(das hat sich aber erst jetzt herausgestellt).

Leider war das CHF - Wochenende an der Mosel ja recht verregnet.  Aber Ommer und ich haben da einige wunderschöne Seitentäler aufgetan,  die ich bei *Eintagestouren* zur Mosel bei trockenen Bodenverhältnissen fahren will .   

Derk


----------



## Montana (16. Juni 2006)

Ich grabe diesen Fred einfach mal wieder aus  

Komisch, vor einem Jahr war *der Lieserpfad *das Thema schlechthin  
und jetzt .... Ist das die Ruhe vor dem Sturm oder was ist los  

Kurz gefragt: 

Wer fährt noch mit ?

Was ist mit dem Zeltplatz ?

Wo in Manderscheidt findet das Public Viewing (WM Achtelfinale) statt ?

Viele Grüsse Guido


----------



## juchhu (16. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich grabe diesen Fred einfach mal wieder aus
> 
> Komisch, vor einem Jahr war *der Lieserpfad *das Thema schlechthin
> und jetzt .... Ist das die Ruhe vor dem Sturm oder was ist los
> ...


 
Ich glaube, es wird wieder regnen.  
Da ich ja nicht mitfahre, besteht Hoffnung auf Sonnenschein (siehe letzten Donnerstag  ).


----------



## volker k (16. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich grabe diesen Fred einfach mal wieder aus
> 
> Komisch, vor einem Jahr war *der Lieserpfad *das Thema schlechthin
> und jetzt .... Ist das die Ruhe vor dem Sturm oder was ist los
> ...





Hallo Guido.

Das können wir ändern 


Ich hätte da ja noch so ein paar Skandale die könnte ich mal noch rauskramen   , da findet sich bestimmt der ein oder andereStreitpunkt   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Cheetah (16. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich grabe diesen Fred einfach mal wieder aus
> 
> Komisch, vor einem Jahr war *der Lieserpfad *das Thema schlechthin
> und jetzt .... Ist das die Ruhe vor dem Sturm oder was ist los
> ...


Zeltplatz: Reserviert
WM: Ich bring einen 17 TFT mit Video Eingang mit, Strom ist am Zeltplatz auch vorhanden. Wir brauchen noch einen Fernsehempfänger, am besten eine mobile Sat Anlage.





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, es wird wieder regnen.
> Da ich ja nicht mitfahre, besteht Hoffnung auf Sonnenschein (siehe letzten Donnerstag  ).


Nö,
die Sonne wird scheinen.


----------



## Montana (16. Juni 2006)

Danke, Volker  das ist nett gemeint,  aber nicht nötig   

Ich wollte nur noch mal die Aufmerksamkeit auf das in knapp einer Woche stattfindende Gross-event lenken. 

Gruss Guido




			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido.
> 
> Das können wir ändern
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (16. Juni 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Nö,
> die Sonne wird scheinen.


 
Ich weiß. (Wissen ersetzt Glaube  )


----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. Juni 2006)

die autonomen Ville-Biker haben eben ihr mehrtägiges Blut, Schweiss, Tränen und Schmerzen Training absolviert. Kein Thema, bin dabei.


----------



## Montana (21. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Am 24.06. also dem Liesersamstag ist das WM Achtelfinale erster Gruppe A (Deutschlandgruppe) gegen zweiter Gruppe B (Englandgruppe) . Könnte evtl. sein,  dass dann Deutschland spielt. Spiel wäre um 17:00 Uhr. Dann sind wir wahrscheinlich noch auf den trails, oder .....
> 
> Andersrum gefragt : Wie kriegen wir Fernsehempfang aufem Zeltplatz?
> 
> LG Guido



 Ich hab es doch geahnt - @ Stefan_SIT soviel zum Thema Ahnung vom Fussball  

Ich *muss *dieses Spiel (Deutschland : Schweden) sehen und wenn ich in die Dorfkneipe gehe  SAT Anlage habe ich leider keine. Wie sieht es mit Gastrononie / Kneipe / Wirtschaft auf dem Zeltplatz aus ? Ich bringe jedenfalls ein paar Liter Bier mit (oder soll es Wein sein ? )

Gruß Guido




			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Optimist!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan
> ...



  an den, der ja glücklicherweise in Dortmund war


----------



## Cheetah (21. Juni 2006)

Hi Guido,
in Manderscheid gibt es mehrere Gaststätten, wo du dein Spiel schauen kannst. Ob auf dem Campingplatz ein öffentlich zugänglicher Fernseher sein wird, steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (21. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab es doch geahnt - @ Stefan_SIT soviel zum Thema Ahnung vom Fussball
> Ich *muss *dieses Spiel (Deutschland : Schweden) sehen und wenn ich in die Dorfkneipe gehe  SAT Anlage habe ich leider keine. Wie sieht es mit Gastrononie / Kneipe / Wirtschaft auf dem Zeltplatz aus ? Ich bringe jedenfalls ein paar Liter Bier mit (oder soll es Wein sein ? )
> Gruß Guido
> an den, der ja glücklicherweise in Dortmund war


Dortmund war unglaublich geil. Das beste Fußball-Erlebnis, das ich je live hatte ... Das zweitbeste kommt am 9. Juli ... 
Deutschland-Schweden ist absoluter Pflichtermin. Ich fahre daher schon am 23. runter an den Lago, um mir das Spiel in Ruhe  anschauen zu können. Man muss auch mal Opfer bringen!  

Ride On! und viel Spaß auf dem Lieserpfad

Stefan


----------



## Montana (21. Juni 2006)

Das mit Dormund glaube ich Dir 100 %ig  Es zerreisst mich, Stefan  Ich hätte locker auf xxx Monate Fahrradfahren  verzichtet wenn ich dafür gestern in Köln im Stadion hätte sein dürfen  

Gruß Guido (der ja nur Karten fürs Achtelfinale in Köln hat)    

Da die Gertrud nun wohl auch zu Hause Fussball guckt ist die Gruppe leider auf nur 3 Mitfahrer geschrumpft. Echt schade ... ich werde dann wohl   ... sorry tut mir wirklich Leid ... es ist nur einmal WM in Deutschland 




			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Dortmund war unglaublich geil. Das beste Fußball-Erlebnis, das ich je live hatte ... Das zweitbeste kommt am 9. Juli ...
> *Deutschland-Schweden ist absoluter Pflichtermin*. Ich fahre daher schon am 23. runter an den Lago, um mir das Spiel in Ruhe  anschauen zu können. Man muss auch mal Opfer bringen!
> 
> Ride On! und viel Spaß auf dem Lieserpfad
> ...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Juni 2006)

Tach.

Ich könnte einen DVB-T Receiver mitbringen - stelle aber gerade fest, dass die Eifel nur aus weißen Empfangsflecken besteht !!!

Ich werde mir von meinem Sohn  seinen Portable ausleihen, der hat eine eingebaute Antenne, damit sollten ARD und ZDF ja wohl zu empfangen sein - eine Garantie diesbezüglich kann ich natürlich nicht geben.

Bezüglich Kühlbox: ich habe da ein sehr schickes Teil für den Zigarettenanzünder, will mir aber nicht meine Batterie leer ziehen. Gibt es dafür oder hat vielleicht sogar jemand ein entsprechendes Netzteil - 230V rein, 12V als Zigarettenanzünder-Stecker raus  ?

Zum zeitlichen Rahmen: Wir werden am Freitag so zwischen 18:30 und 19:30 aufschlagen und müssen am Sonntag bis 15:00 die Platte putzen. Bleibt also reichlich Zeit für die Trailpflege auch am Sonntag.

@cheetah
Kabeltrommel habe ich.

Schätze mal, wir werden in einem gewissen Speisen- und Getränkeüberangebot schwelgen, bei den enormen Teilnehmerzahlen  . Wegen der besseren Kühlbarkeit tendiere ich dazu, meinen Obulus in Form von Weizen beizutragen - bekommt man besser gekühlt als das Pittermännchen.

Ciao
Hammelparty


----------



## Cheetah (21. Juni 2006)

Die IBC LMB Lieserpfadtouren sind wohl verflucht  
Erst das Wetter jetzt die WM. 

Nun ja, *Mann *sieht sich in Manderscheid.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Juni 2006)

Nochmal ein Hinweis in eigener Sache: 

da auch meine Tochter und ihre Freundin auf dieses WE hin geplant haben, werde ich also auf jeden Fall da sein; insbesondere, da auch die Wetterprognose optimistisch ist . Und die Streckenführung ist zum Glück auch gänzlich ohne GPS oder Karte zu bewältigen


----------



## Balu. (21. Juni 2006)

> Ich könnte einen DVB-T Receiver mitbringen - stelle aber gerade fest, dass die Eifel nur aus weißen Empfangsflecken besteht !!!
> 
> Ich werde mir von meinem Sohn seinen Portable ausleihen, der hat eine eingebaute Antenne, damit sollten ARD und ZDF ja wohl zu empfangen sein - eine Garantie diesbezüglich kann ich natürlich nicht geben.





> Die IBC LMB Lieserpfadtouren sind wohl verflucht
> Erst das Wetter jetzt die WM.



Mich habt ihr damit verschreckt den Fussball mit auf den Lieserpfad zu nehmen ...  
Nee, mal im Ernst, habe heute morgen nochmal mit meinem Chef telefoniert, Samstag frei is nicht ...  



> da auch meine Tochter und ihre Freundin auf dieses WE hin geplant haben,



Ist etwas Weibsvolk anwesend ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (22. Juni 2006)

Viel Spaß auf dem Lieserpfad, habe Familien-WE. 
Ich war auch gerade 5 Tage in Saalbach, da kann ich nicht schon wieder weg.
Grüße und gutes Wetter!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. Juni 2006)

On the Road!!!


----------



## Delgado (26. Juni 2006)

Wie war's?


----------



## Cheetah (26. Juni 2006)

Hi,
es was ein nettes WE mit vielen Trails, endlos Grillgut, und zu wenigen Teilnehmern. Manderscheid war fest in Holländischer Hand, die durch ihr geballtes Auftreten eine Abfahrt zu den Burgen unmöglich machten. Sonst waren nur wenige Wanderer unterwegs. Die Trails waren trocken, aber im schlechteren Zustand als bei meinen letzten Besuch.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (26. Juni 2006)

Schön war's.

Na ja, am Zustand der Trails gab's aus meiner Sicht rein gar nichts auszusetzen; der Lieserpfad ist halt einfach phantastisch. 

Richtig ist, dass es zuviel Speis und Trank gab und dass das Starterfeld hätte ein paar Teilnehmer mehr verkraftet.

So war es dann eine kleine, aber heterogene Truppe die da an den Start ging. Cheetah stellte gleich fest, dass die Bikes mit ausnahme der M545er Pedalen und der blauen Farbe recht unterschiedlich waren: einmal XC Race und einmal Freeride. Entsprechend weit gezogen war dann auch das Feld auf den 
ansteigenden Trails. Entgegen der kursierenden Befürchtungen diverser FDTler erwiesen sich dann aber auch die Downhillfähigkeiten des Herrn Hammelhetzer der Uphillleistung äquivalent (richtig geschrieben ??), gab ja auch nur wenig Spitzkehren   .. 

Am Ende des Trailfeuerwerks fing Herr Hammelhetzer dann an, an seiner Schaltungseinstellung rumzuschrauben, da das Laufverhalten der Kette merkwürdig wurde. Wie sich zeigen sollte, war mit Einstellung nichts zu machen, da ein Kettenglied "geplatzt" war. Mehrfaches drücken mit der Zange und auflegen der Kette auf's große Blatt vorne, ermöglichte dann unter einer Kombination von rundem Tritt und Kraftausdauer, das Bike doch noch die letzten 10km nach Wittlich zu bewegen. 

Über die Leistung und Qualität des dort erworbenen Kettentrenners und des gebotenen Service schauen wir mal verächtlich  hinweg; immerhin reichte es, um die Bahntrasse hinaufzustampfen, stets darauf bedacht, den Puls im Recom/Ga1 Bereich zu halten. Kurz vor Manderscheid gab es dann noch ein sehr leckeres und empfehlenswertes Eifeler Landbier.

Der mitgeführte Fernseher brachte übrigens nur ein blaues Bild, hätte auch die Fernbedienung einpacken sollen . Macht nichts, selebstverständlich gab's ein gruppendynamisches Sporterlebnis im Gemeinschaftsraum des Campingplatzes, von dem ich mich siegessicher nach der 1. Halbzeit ausklinkte, um den Grill anzuschmeissen und die Weizenvorräte effektiv zu bekämpfen.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------

